# In on a string #2....



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Took a couple days of dueling it out with a few ol crafty birds, but finally convinced this one he needed to come my way. Have been into quite a few gobblers this year, but without question in the areas I hunt, they've had more education this year than in years past. Definitely pressured more than usual and reflective in their behavior and location. Lots of hens still around, making it more challenging as well.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Gorgeous bird - congrats!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great Job man!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on the bird.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a stunning picture. Nice job!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful Bird. Congrats


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

love that picture


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

After 4 outings and 0 success, I am legit impressed. Good job! I also agree that that is a great field shot.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that's a pretty bird.


I keep seeing lots of turkeys, and I keep thinking that we should have purchased an OTC tag...


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

That is very impressive! Congrats!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bird
I am also a fan of the SA-08


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

PBH said:


> that's a pretty bird.
> 
> I keep seeing lots of turkeys, and I keep thinking that we should have purchased an OTC tag...


Still can PBH...Just gotta open the wallet and let the money flow &#128578;


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'll third it here - really cool pic. Congrats!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Still can PBH...Just gotta open the wallet and let the money flow &#128578;


I wish it was that simple.

Camo is all packed away in boxes.
Gun safe is also packed away, with the shotguns in it.

I could still dig that stuff out, but I just have too many other things that need to be packed up and stored right now. The clock is ticking....

I'll just have to settle for watching them this year.
:grin:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Gordon said:


> I am also a fan of the SA-08


It's a great gun. Not expensive and shoots everything we have put through it. Beats the hell out of lugging my SBE 12ga around and with #9 TSS loads, its lethal as can be.

My daughter is giving me hell for using "her" gun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool photo! Cool gun!


----------

